# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  2 conductor wire joined to 3 conductor?

## D.M.S

Redoing my ancient garage and it's come to the lighting question. 
There's 2 old bayonets on the rafters that I'm replacing with a pair of LED tubes. As I opened them saw it's only a 2 conductor. 
When I call Mr Electrician will he splice them into the existing 3 core or open up the light and wire the 3 core to the actual light? 
Yes I am a mushroom when it comes to 240v 😀

----------


## Uncle Bob

Whatever he/she does will bring it up to code so don't worry too much about it (except when he hands you the bill).

----------


## Bros

> When I call Mr Electrician will he open up the light and wire the 3 core to the actual light?

  Yes he is required to do just that.

----------


## Marc

I love the surreptitious electrical questions and the seemly answers they receive.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bros

> I love the surreptitious electrical questions and the seemly answers they receive.

  Give them just enough but not to much.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I love the surreptitious electrical questions and the seemly answers they receive.

  Well he is getting a sparky to do the work so he doesn't need a step by step guide to tame the secret pixies.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Redoing my ancient garage and it's come to the lighting question. 
> There's 2 old bayonets on the rafters that I'm replacing with a pair of LED tubes. As I opened them saw it's only a 2 conductor. 
> When I call Mr Electrician will he splice them into the existing 3 core or open up the light and wire the 3 core to the actual light?

   If the fitting concerned has a "body" made of a conductive material (metal) it *must* be earthed. 
The Earth conductor may be contained within a "Twin and Earth" cable but an additional Earth wire (of appropriate gauge) may instead be run to the the metal fitting from wherever such an installed "Earth" connection (back to the Earth Bar at the "switchboard") may be obtained.

----------


## Marc

I think that two conductors would be extremely confusing for the musos ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Another one.

----------


## Bros

The idiot has left the building

----------

